# monday any interest 9/23



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a crew thks for looking ed weather and waves good decent, any interest in going Monday- 17 foot Mako 90 hp 4 stroke


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Ed, Mike in Garland here, can't go Monday, too far away. Where you headed? What are you look'in to hook up with? Still snacking on a few from our week down there thanks to your WPs on the hummin'bd! Lot'sa luck.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ed, you got a new boat already? I'll be down to Sherman tomorrow about 0600 give or take a few.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron not sure I will make it in the morning- I am bring the wife down around 10 or 11 for a swimming trip. "New" boat is a 17 foot Mako with a 90 hp 4 stroke with a T top. Hope to see you soon. Not sure , might start for Kings and Spanish, try a little for trigger and if it is nice maybe some mingo . Depending on the seas, up to 20 miles out.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good boat i think it will suit you better and not be that much upkeep and expense. Good boat for South Fla. also.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

*9/23*

PM sent


----------

